# Eriocaulon sp.



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I am trying to collect a few species of Eriocaulon and as you know they are not your everyday plants.
There are a few that I only know by name but have no clue what they look like.
If you guys have any pics of your own or borrowed pics for these Eriocaulon sp., please post them up.
I love to know what these plants look like.

Eriocaulon sp. Mini
Eriocaulon "phillipines"
Eriocaulon nantoenses
Eriocaulon sp "African"


Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the Eriocaulon sp. 'Africa'. It has wide blade leaves (about 1/2" wide) and grows to about 12" tall. It's one of the easier ones to grow. 

I'm battling some new tank algae at the moment. I'll try to remember to snap a picture when things turn around in a few weeks.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I have the Eriocaulon sp. 'Africa'. It has wide blade leaves (about 1/2" wide) and grows to about 12" tall. It's one of the easier ones to grow.
> 
> I'm battling some new tank algae at the moment. I'll try to remember to snap a picture when things turn around in a few weeks.


Aaron,
How do you describe those 4 Erios?
I only know 3 types: the cinerium, the setaceum, and the Type 2.
What are those 4 types compared with the 3 that I know.

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Round Head said:


> Aaron,
> How do you describe those 4 Erios?
> I only know 3 types: the cinerium, the setaceum, and the Type 2.
> What are those 4 types compared with the 3 that I know.
> ...


I"m afraid I've only ever seen or heard of the Eriocaulon sp. 'Africa'.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://rva.jp/plants/star-eriocaulon_africa.htm


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Eriocaulon sp. Mini = I have this, looks like a Erio Cinereum much smaller with about 15 or so leaves spread more apart.

Eriocaulon "phillipines" aka Truncatum: I have this, very different from your standard Erio, the shade of green is also very nice and small enough to be used as a foreground...I like it










Eriocaulon nantoenses: the Truncatum looks almost the same as this Nantoense


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm hooked on Erios now. :mrgreen:
I can't wait for Erio sp. Thia lands to come. 
Thanks again mrkookm..


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Do these propagate easily?
And does anyone know the growth rate among those plants.
I'm thinking about getting one of each since they are a bit pricy.

Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The sp. 'Africa' is one of the easier ones I've grown. It tends to be the thinner leaved ones that are difficult for me to keep long-term.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Eriocaulon zollingerianum

A native plant here in Australia.


----------

